# Very cute ****a-Poo for sale



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Want to earn a lot of future hunting/fishing "brownie points"?
We've had a lot of women interested but their husbands have said "no way".
Bad move guys!!!
This male pup is eight weeks old and ready for a new home.
Great kids dog too.
PM me for more details and pricing. 
Price has been reduced.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sold


----------

